# Hosting Someone Else's Beehives?



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Greetings all! I've lurked here off and on for years, learning little bits about bees and beekeeping and planning to really go for it one of these years. Ironically, I was thinking hard about it again recently, but am intimidated by the steep learning curve (no bee club nearby) and all the possible options one has to decide on to get started (what type of hives, what type of bees, what supplier, etc.) and was just about to shelve the idea for yet another year when I stumbled across an ad on Craigslist: a fellow that recently moved to the area is looking for someone willing to let him set up a few beehives on their property. 

I'm thinking this could be GREAT! Here's an experienced beekeeper who could show me the ropes right here at home! And my little orchard and my big garden would be full of pollinators.

I doubt he'd be interested in my place long-term - I'm farther away from him that he was hoping to find, so he'd likely keep looking for something closer. Which is fine. I just want to learn.

What I'm wondering is, are there drawbacks to this that I'm missing? I mean, I don't know the guy from Adam... and I'm here alone a lot, so that's a concern. Is there some sort of contract or agreement we should use? Other than his knowledge, is it fair to ask for anything in exchange - a bit of honey, and/or maybe, just maybe, once I learn, a split off one of his hives to get me started with my own hive? 

Other input/ideas/concerns/thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Phantomfyre said:


> .. I was thinking hard about it again recently, but am intimidated by the steep learning curve


Try to make one of David Burns' beginner classes. It's a bit downstate from you, but would be worth the trip:
http://basicbeekeeping.blogspot.com/



> (no bee club nearby)


I don't know your exact location, nor how active these clubs are, but perhaps a club is closer than you think?
http://www.isba.us/index.affiliate.htm



> Is there some sort of contract or agreement we should use?


Yes, I'd expect something written that explicity states what you/he expect of each other. Typically, he/she will need free access the hives. You may want at least a courtesy call before he/she comes out. Read these two articles on pollination - much won't apply to your situation, but they should raise some issues you'll want to settle beforehand:
http://www.beeculture.com/storycms/index.cfm?cat=Story&recordID=634

http://www.beeculture.com/storycms/index.cfm?cat=Story&recordID=630



> Other than his knowledge, is it fair to ask for anything in exchange - a bit of honey, and/or maybe, just maybe, once I learn, a split off one of his hives to get me started with my own hive?


Honey is the typical payment for "yard rental", but feel free to negotiate. Most beekeepers are flexible as long as you're not wanting $cash$.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks, Indy! Gosh, last I looked (admittedly a few years ago, and right after we moved here) the closest association I remember finding was a solid 2-hour drive one way. I've since learned that this area just requires driving, and see there's another group that's only 1 1/4 hours away. They appear to be pretty active. So I'll definitely be pursuing membership with them. And then I found a Community Ed class on Beekeeping for Beginners at a Community College not too far from here that starts next month and meets once a week for a month. And I looked, and David Burns' classes are only about a 3-hour drive. Totally doable for a good day-long class! So wow - there's a lot of things I can do! And um, obviously I haven't been looking hard enough for learning opportunities...  

I read the articles about pollination agreements - some very good points there. Thank you again!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As a bee keeper with out yards (bee hives on others property.) I'll state a few things bee keepers expect.

Just because the bee hives are on your property don't call them you bees. I'll move mine out the first time I hear those words.

I need acess 7 days a week, I need to check on the bees when I have time and if they are a long way from home it may take a Sunday to get to them.

I need to get my truck with 25 yards of the hives as I do not want to carry honey boxes several hundred yards to the truck at harvest time.

I'll give you all the honey *YOU*can use with in reason with the idea one hive with one shallow honey super will make just a bit over a gallon and a half to two gallons about 24 pounds.

I will not place less than 6 colonies on property. With todays fuel cost it doesn't make sence to drive several miles to just check one of two hives.

 Al


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Good list Al.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks for the added thoughts! Free access. Not my bees. Got it.  

One thing I'll need to make clear to him is that I *DO* want my own bees in the future, and don't plan on this being a forever deal. I don't think he'll want to be here forever, either, as I'm 50 miles from him, and that's a serious hike...

I talked to the guy on the phone briefly, and he's interested in coming out and taking a look. I am farther away than he wanted to travel, but the only other offers he's had are places surrounded by nothing but corn/soybean fields, so he was pretty excited about my property and the surrounding area, which has orchards, hay fields, gardens, wild areas, etc. He's only been keeping bees for 3 years, and just moved up here from down south, so wants to start small so he can get a feel for bees' winter needs up here and such, so he's thinking only 3 hives this year. We're going to meet in the near future to discuss things in detail and let him take a look at the place and see how bad the drive is for him.

I'm trying to figure out hive placement. The best site (sunny, truck accessible, livestock-free, etc.) is pretty much right on our east property line. The neighbors won't mind the bees being there, but when they mow, will they rile the bees?

Thanks again, everyone! I'm totally excited about finally making some baby steps towards getting my own bees!


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Just perhaps another angle.....

I don't want to be negative about the guy willing to drive 50 miles for an outyard. But I keep thinking there must be some motivation in doing so. And while I think hosting hives for a year is a good educational opportunity, I also think beekeeping is not rocket science and many far lesser intelligent people than you, got started with some simply advice, a local helper, and a whole lot of questions from a bee forum such as this.

I also think the actual visits to the bee yard by this other beekeeper may be far and few in between when having to drive 50 miles. Making your "educational" experience a bit less than ideal. Unless he is going to give you free-access to the hives anytime you want to play. (Which I know I would not do)

So how about this. He gets to place his bees for a year. At the end of the year, he agrees to "sell" you one hive at a greatly discounted price. That way, he is compensating you for the yard. 

Although I do hold classes, and provide certain services within the bees industry, I have never thought once of charging a new beekeeper anything associated with mentoring or helping a new beekeeper get started. And if this other beekeeper has your help from time to time, and an outyard, it would not hurt to have him pitch in and help you get started also.

Other than that, I would rethink the whole concept of having a beekeeper drive 50 miles while hoping you are getting an education. I would much rather encourage you to jump with both feet, get a hive, and see who is locally willing to help you.


----------



## blaineiac (Jan 10, 2010)

I bought a package of russian been 4 years ago. I had old boxes so I still had to buy frames. I sure wish I would have known about top bar hives then. i would build one and set it right next to his hives; and you will have a swarm in there quick. If he lives 50 miles away, then he is not gonna be on top of swarm prevention. Learn about them and decide if you want more. I love it. I don't really like honey; but I love the bees. I use the honey for curing my ham and Buckeye Bacon, other than that it is gifts. I agree...Jump in and do it.


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

As a x beekeeper (600 hives ) when I work bees in a yard I dont have a lot of time to teach other than hands on lessons. You need to see if He will allow You to go with him while he is doing whatever nessary at the time. Over the course of a year You will learn a lot by watching and asking questions.

God Bless
Stay safe


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Which brings up the fact I do not carry extra protective stuff like a helmit or veil so you need to have your own if you want to watch what I am doing and ask questions.
In fact we do not wear bees suits. To hot to wear in the summer.

 Al


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

Good point about your own equipment...I just assumed she would have all her own.

God Bless
Stay safe


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

You all are a bunch of enablers! LOL! I don't know if the guy is still interested or not - I left him a message a few days ago and haven't heard back yet. However, that's okay, BECAUSE... I'm signing up for a beekeeping class at a local community college.:hobbyhors And the instructor keeps bees in a few different locations close to where I live, and is apparently big into getting new'bees' started, so...  

I guess I have a new project. 

Enablers...:grumble: 

:bouncy: :sing:


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome to your newest addiction!! )


----------

